

A Task Management App for Remote Development Teams - kenrogers

I had an idea pop into my head the other day, and am interested in hearing the HN opinion on it. Here is the basic idea: A task management app that links up with bug tracking programs and automatically creates a notification for that bug. This notification would be assigned to a delegator that would then take the bug and assign it to a developer. It would be a real time app, designed for remote development teams to make it easier to manage delegating specific tasks to developers. It would also mean that tasks could be assigned to developers as soon as a bug presented itself. By integrating it with instant notifications such as push notifications on mobile and Growl style desktop notifications, it would be easy for a delegator to look at the bug, and assign it to a developer, who would then also receive an instant notification.<p>What does everybody think? Does something like this already exist? If it doesn&#x27;t, is it needed?
======
MalcolmDiggs
I like the idea, but I don't think there's a need to reinvent the wheel.

That is: I think it'd be more useful to build integration tools for existing
products, than to force people to use a brand new task management app. If they
like their bug-trackers and they like their task managers, why not just build
a way for those existing products to talk with each other?

------
gt565k
Pivotal tracker has a new relic integration that will generate new tickets of
type bug when an exception is captured.

Also, a lot of places like to just wire an exception handler and email the dev
team when an exception happens (with the stack trace, request headers, etc).
That way, annoying emails keep coming until the bug is fixed. It's a good
reminder ;)

